# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  10 m2 dan para mucho.

## perdiguera

En un rincón de no más de 10 m2 enfrente de mi casa entre otras muchas flores y plantas tomé esta serie de imágenes donde no podía faltar mi amigo el hongo del pino.

----------


## ben-amar

Si que es verdad que dan para mucho, y deja que entre mas la primavera, veras

----------


## REEGE

Menuda primavera nos espera... hoy he dado una vuelta por los márgenes de la presa y ya están saliendo las flores de jaras... junto a otras muchas más!! Mal año para las alergías y año de muchas culebras... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

